# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Falja e namazeve

## Muslimane

Me emrin e All-llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!

----------


## Muslimane

Falja e namazeve të obliguara

All-llahu thotë:
14. Ka shpëtuar ai që pastrohet,
15. Që përmend emrin e Zotit të vet dhe që falet,
16. Por ju i jepni përparësi jetës së kësaj bote,
17. Ndërsa jeta tjetër është më e mirë dhe e përherëshme!
(ajete nga sureja EL ALA)
1.Kanë shpëtuar besimtarët,
  2.Të cilët gjatë namazit janë të përulur...
  9. Dhe të cilët e ruajnë namazin e tyre
10. Të tillët janë trashigimtarët
11. Trashëguesit e Firdewsit , ku do të banojnë përgjithmonë.
(ajete nga sureja EL MUMINUN)


Këto ajete qartë tregojnë domosdoshmërinë e faljes së namazit për atë që dëshiron shpëtimin në botën e ardhëshme, si dhe shpërblimet më të larta të Zotit. 
Ndërsa i dërguari i All-llahut, Muhammedi   ka thënë:
Gjëja e parë për të cilën do të japë llogari robi (i All-llahut) në Ditën e Ringjalljes është namazi. Nëse i ka kryer namazet sipas rregullave, atëherë do të jetë i shpëtuar dhe i mirëpritur. Nëse namazet do të jenë të paplota (të mangëta), do të përjashtohet nga mirësia dhe do të jetë i humbur. Nëse do të ketë diçka të paplotësuar nga fardet (obligimet e domosdoshme), All-llahu  do tu thotë (melekëve): 
Shihni se a ka kryer robi Im ndonjë namaz vullnetar, me të cilin do tia kisha plotësuar fardin. 
Pastaj edhe veprat tjera do të gjykohen në të njëjtën mënyrë. 
...Shtylla e fesë është namazi... 
...Islam është:
1. Të dëshmosh se ska të adhuruar tjetër pos All-llahut dhe se Muhammedi është i dërguari i Tij;
2. Të falesh;
3. Të japësh zekatin;
4. Ta agjërosh muajin Ramadan dhe
5. Ta kryesh haxhin (vizitën e Kabes në Mekkë) nëse ke mundësi. 
Nga hadithi i fundit përfundohet se kushti i dytë për të qenë musliman (pjesëtar i Islamit) është falja e namazit. 



Ezani dhe ikameti

Ezani është lajm se koha për namazin e caktuar ka filluar. Ezani i namazit të sabahut dallohet me atë se pas fjalëve HAJALEL-FELAH dhe para fjalëve ALL-LLAHU EKBER shtohet ES-SALATU HAJRUN MINEN NEWM dy herë:
ALL-LLAHU EKBER 
ALL-LLAHU EKBER
ALL-LLAHU EKBER
ALL-LLAHU EKBER
ESH-HEDU EN LA ILAHE IL-LALLAH 
ESH-HEDU EN LA ILAHE IL-LALLAH
ESH-HEDU EN ENNE MUHAMMEDER-RESULULL-LLAH 
ESH-HEDU EN ENNE MUHAMMEDER-RESULULL-LLAH
HAJALES-SALAH 
HAJALES-SALAH
HAJALEL-FELAH 
HAJALEL-FELAH
{ES-SALATU HAJRUN MINEN NEWM}  (në sabah)
{ES-SALATU HAJRUN MINEN NEWM} (në sabah)
ALL-LLAHU EKBER
ALL-LLAHU EKBER 
LA ILAHE IL-LALLAH 


Ikameti sinjalizon fillimin e faljes së namazit të obliguar (fard). Ai dallohet nga ezani me atë se pas fjalëve HAJALEL-FELAH dhe ALL-LLAHU EKBER shtohet KAD KAMETIS-SALAH dy herë:
ALL-LLAHU EKBER
ALL-LLAHU EKBER
ALL-LLAHU EKBER
ALL-LLAHU EKBER
ESH-HEDU EN LA ILAHE IL-LALLAH
ESH-HEDU EN LA ILAHE IL-LALLAH
ESH-HEDU EN ENNE MUHAMMEDER-RESULULL-LLAH
ESH-HEDU EN ENNE MUHAMMEDER-RESULULL-LLAH
HAJALES-SALAH
HAJALES-SALAH
HAJALEL-FELAH
HAJALEL-FELAH
KAD KAMETIS-SALAH
KAD KAMETIS-SALAH 
ALL-LLAHU EKBER
ALL-LLAHU EKBER
LA ILAHE IL-LALLAH




Kushtet për vlefshmërinë e namazit:

-Nuk bën të jesh xhunub - i (e) papastruar nga përjetimi seksual ose (vlen vetëm për femrat) e papastruar nga periudha mujore. Që të pastrohesh, duhet ta lash tërë trupin.
-Nuk bën ta kesh kryer nevojën (qoftë të madhe ose të vogël) dhe të mos e kesh larë vendin me ujë. Nëse je stërpikur (ndotur) me nevojë, duhet ta lash teshën ose të veshësh tjetër.
-Namazi nuk vlen pa marrë abdest. Abdesti mirret kështu: 
thua Bismil-lah dhe i lan nga tre herë: gojën, hundën, fytyrën, duart deri në bërryl, i fërkon me dorë të lagët flokët dhe veshët, dhe i lan këmbët deri te nyjet. 
Me një abdest mund të falen disa namaze, ndërsa abdestin e prish nevoja, lëshuarja e gazit etj. 
-Namazin e fillon në kohë të vet. Namazi që falet pas kohe nuk vlen (përveç në rast harrese).
-Para se të fillosh faljen kthehesh kah Kibla (në juglindje të Maqedonisë) dhe vendosesh para ndonjë sutreje (sutre mund të jetë muri, druri, shpina e njeriut, guri pak më i madh ose ndonjë objekt tjetër jo i gjallë).
Gjatë faljes ndalohet të folurit, të qeshurit, të parit lartë ose anash dhe e gjithë kjo ka për qëllim koncentrimin sa më të madh të falësit, sepse ai vendos kontakt me Krijuesin e tij, i cili (Krijuesi) meriton lavd-falënderim dhe frikërespekt të denjë.



Vërejtje: Ajo që duhet mësuar përmendësh është rrethekuar me një vijë të hollë.


FALJA E SABAHUT (ka dy rekate ):


REKATI I PARË:


1. Namazi fillon duke thënë: 
ALL-LLAHU EKBER 
me çrast i ngren duart në lartësi të veshëve. Shuplakat i kthen kah Kibla.

2. E vëndon dorën e djathtë mbi të majtën dhe thua:

 (SUBHANEKE): 
SUBHANEKE ALL-LLAHUMME WE BI HAMDIKE WE TEBAREKESMUKE WE TEALA XHEDDUKE WE LA ILAHE GAJRUKE. 

(EUDHU BIL-LAHI)1:  
EUDHU BIL-LAHI MINESH-SHEJTANIR-RAXHIM
(FATIHA) ~Kjo lutje duhet doemos të thuhet gjatë namazit~:
1. BISMIL-LAHIR-RAHMANIR-RAHIM
2. EL HAMDULIL-LAHI RABBIL ALEMIN
3. ER-RAHMANIR-RAHIM
4. MALIKI JEWMID-DIN
5. IJJAKE NABUDU WE IJJAKE NESTAIN
6. IHDINAS-SIRATAL MUSTEKIM
7. SIRATAL-LEDHINE EN AMTE ALEJHIM
GAJRIL MAGDUBI ALEJHIM WE LED-DAL-LIN 
AMIN

Pastaj e lexon një sure, p.sh. (KEWTHER):
1. INNA EATAJNA KEL KEWTHER
2. FE SAL-LI LI RABBIKE WEN HAR
3. INNE SHANIEKE HUWEL EBTER. 

3. Duke thënë: ALL-LLAHU EKBER kërrusesh dhe i ven duart mbi gjunj. Në këtë pozitë (e cila quhet RUKU) thua tri herë:
SUBHANE RABBIEL ADHIM 

4. Duke thënë:
SEMI ALL-LLAHU LIMEN HAMIDEH 
drejtohesh dhe thua: 
ALL-LLAHUMME RABBENA LEKEL HAMD 

5. Thua ALL-LLAHU EKBER dhe përulesh me ball në tokë. Në këtë pozitë (e cila quhet SEXHDE) thua tri herë:
SUBHANE RABBIJEL EALA 

6. Thua ALL-LLAHU EKBER dhe ulesh. Në këtë pozitë thua:
RABBIGFIRLIJ, GFIRLIJ 

7. Përsëri thua ALL-LLAHU EKBER dhe e bën edhe një sexhde.



REKATI I DYTË:

8. Duke thënë ALL-LLAHU EKBER çohesh në këmbë, i lidh duart dhe e thua vetëm lutjen FATIHA (shih veprimin 1) dhe pas saj një sure, p.sh.:
(IHLAS): 
1. KUL HU WALL-LLAHU EHAD
2. ALL-LLAHUS-SAMED
3. LEM JELID WE LEM JULED
4. WE LEM JEKUN L-LEHU KUFUWEN EHAD. 

9. Pastaj e kryen rukun (kërrusesh), drejtohesh dhe i bën dy sexhde (dmth veprimet 3,4,5,6 dhe 7) dhe pas sexhdes së dytë ulesh duke thënë ALL-LLAHU EKBER dhe i thua lutjet:

(ET TEHIJATU): 
ET-TEHIJJATU LIL-LAHI WES-SALAWATU WET-TAJJIBATU. ES-SELAMU ALEN NEBIJJI WE RAHMETULL-LLAHI WE BEREKATUHU. ES-SELAMU ALEJNA WE ALA IBADIL-LAHIS-SALIHIN. ESH HEDU EN LA ILAHE IL ALL-LLAH WE ESH HEDU ENNE MUHAMMEDEN ABDUHU WE RESULUHU. 

(SALAWAT):
ALL-LLAHUMME SAL-LI ALA MUHAMMEDIN WE ALA ALI MUHAMMED KEMA SAL-LEJTE ALA IBRAHIME WE ALA ALI IBRAHIM INNEKE HAMIDUN MEXHID.
ALL-LLAHUMME BARIK ALA MUHAMMEDIN WE ALA ALI MUHAMMED KEMA BAREKTE ALA IBRAHIME WE ALA ALI IBRAHIM INNEKE HAMIDUN MEXHID. 


PËRFUNDIMI I NAMAZIT: 
I ulur thua:
ALL-LLAHUMME INNI EUDHU BIKE MIN ADHABI XHEHENNEM WE MIN ADHABIL KABR WE MIN FITNETIL-MAHJA WEL MEMAT WE MIN SHERRI FITNETIL-MESIHID-DEXHXHAL.
ALL-LLAHUMME INNI DHALEMTU NEFSI DHULMEN KETHIRA, WE LA JEGFIRUDH-DHUNUBE IL-LA ENTE, FEGFIRLIJ MAGFIRETEN MIN INDIK, WE RHAMNIJ, INNEKE ENTEL-GAFURUR-RAHIM.

Pastaj e kthen kokën së pari në të djathtë dhe thua:
ES-SELAMU ALEJKUM WE RAHMETULL-LLAH 
dhe në të majtë:
ES-SELAMU ALEJKUM WE RAHMETULL-LLAH





Falja e drekës - 4 rekate

Dy rekatet e para falen njëlloj si në namazin e sabahut. Pas uljes që e bën në rekatin e dytë (kur i thua lutjet ET-TEHIJJATU...) nuk e përfundon namazin, por çohesh duke thënë ALL-LLAHU EKBER, pastaj e thua vetëm lutjen Fatiha (dmth nuk i lexon lutjet INNA EATAJNA... ose KUL HU WALL-LLAHU...) dhe vazhdon njëlloj si në rekatin e parë - kërrusesh, drejtohesh, dhe i bën dy sexhde. Pas dy sexhdeve përsëri çohesh duke thënë ALL-LLAHU EKBER dhe fillon prej lutjes Fatiha. Edhe ky rekat është i njëjtë. Në fund ulesh (dhe i thua lutjet që thuhen gjatë uljes) dhe përfundon namazin.




Falja e ikindisë - 4 rekate

Ikindia falet njëlloj si dreka, mirëpo për të vlerë ky namaz duhet patur për qëllim faljen e tij, sepse veprat varen nga qëllimi.




Falja e akshamit - 3 rekate

Akshami falet njëlloj si tri rekatet e drekës. Pas këtyre nuk çohesh për rekatin e katërt, por ulesh (i thua lutjet që thuhen gjatë uljes) dhe përfundon namazin.

Falja e jacisë - 4 rekate
Edhe jacia falet njëlloj si dreka. Duhet patur kujdes që nijeti (qëllimi) të jetë për faljen e jacisë.




Pasqyra e lutjeve të cilat thuhen gjatë namazit:

Namazi 
Rekati 	Sabahu
(2 rekate)	Dreka
(4 rekate)	Ikindia
(4 rekate)	Akshami
(3 rekate)	Jacia
(4 rekate)
1.	Subhaneke
Eudhubilahi
Fatiha
Kewther
Subhaneke
Eudhubilahi
Fatiha
Kewther	Subhaneke
Eudhubilahi
Fatiha
Kewther	Subhaneke
Eudhubilahi
Fatiha
Kewther	Subhaneke
Eudhubilahi
Fatiha
Kewther
2.	Fatiha
Ihlas
Fatiha
Ihlas	Fatiha
Ihlas	Fatiha
Ihlas	Fatiha
Ihlas
3.		Fatiha	Fatiha	Fatiha	Fatiha
4.		Fatiha	Fatiha		Fatiha

(suret Kewther dhe Ihlas mund të zëvendësohen me sure tjera)



Kohët e faljes:

1) Sabahu falet në agim - prej kur fillon dallimi mes errësirës së natës dhe dritës së zbehtë të mëngjesit, dhe vazhdon deri para lindjes së diellit.

2) Dreka falet pasi të lëvizë dielli prej zenitit, deri në atë pozitë kur hija e objektit fiton gjatësinë e vet objektit.

3) Ikindia falet menjëherë pas mbarimit të kohës së përcaktuar për faljen e drekës dhe vazhdon deri para perëndimit të diellit.

4) Akshami fillon pas perëndimit të diellit deri në errësimin e horizontit.

5) Jacia falet pasi që horizonti errësohet plotësisht, deri në mesnatë.




Lavd-falënderimi i takon All-llahut, 
qoftë paqja mbi të Dërguarin e Tij dhe mbi të gjithë besimtarët

----------


## Muslimane

Me emrin e All-llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!

----------


## hasanii

Ne Emer te Allahut, Meshiruesit, Meshireberesit   


* Forma e Namazit të Muhammedit (saws) me pak fjale

                                   nga* *Nasrudin ALBANI*


Të drejtuarit nga Kibla

Marrja e tekbirit fillestar

Vënia e duarve në gjoks

Duatë e fillimit të namazit dhe leximi i Fatihasë

Shkuarja ne ruku

Ngritja nga rukuja

Berja e Sexhdes

Teshehudi i parë

Teshehudi i Fundit

Perfundimi i namazit


Falënderimi i qoftë All-llahut, i cili e bëri namazin farz për robërit e Tij dhe i urdhëroi që ta falin dhe ta kryejnë në mënyrë më të mirë. Bekimi dhe shpëtimi i All-llahut qofshin mbi Pejgamberin tonë, të cilit i është drejtuar duke i thënë: ''Ty ta zbritëm  Kur'anin që t'u  shpjegosh njerëzve atë që u është shpallur atyre.''( Nahl: 44). Dhe Muhammedi saws e realizoi këtë detyrë në mënyrë të plotë. Prej gjërave që i shpjegoi me gojë dhe me punë ishte edhe namazi. Aq bukur e shpjegoi saqë një herë fali namaz në mimber, duke u ngritur e duke bërë ruku, e pasi mbaroi faljen u tha: '' E kam bëre këtë gjë që të më pasoni dhe ta mësoni namazin tim'' (Buhariu dhe Muslimi). Si dhe na e bëri obligim pasimin e tij duke thënë: '' Faluni ashtu sikur që më shihni duke u falur.''( Buhariu, Muslimi dhe Ahmedi). Muhammedi saws e ka përgëzuar atë që e falë namazin ashtu siç e ka falur ai, duke i siguruar hyrje ne Xhennet nga ana e All-llahut duke thënë : ''All-llahu azze we xhel-le i ka bërë farz pesë namaze. Ai që merr mirë abdest, i falë në kohë të tyre, i plotëson rukutë dhe sexhdet e tyre dhe i falë me frikë-respekt, All-llahu i siguron falje mekatesh, kurse ai që nuk vepron kështu, nëse don ia falë, perndryshe e dënon. (Hadithi është sahih, shiko Sahih Ebu Dawud) Bekimi dhe shpëtimi qofshin mbi familjën e tij, shokët e tij të devotshëm e të pastër, të cilët neve na transmetuan ibadetin e tij, namazin, fjalët dhe veprat e Muhammedit saws, vetëm keto i bënë drejtim dhe shembull për to, dhe mbi ata që ecën rrugës së tyre deri në Ditën e Kijametit.


Pasiqë njohja e kësaj në mënyrë të qartë nuk u mundësohet shumicës së njerëzve, bile edhe as dijetarëve, nga shkaku i të kapurit të tyre për ndonjë medhheb të caktuar. Kurse çdo dijetar që punon në shërbimin e sunnetit të pastër, në aspekt të tubimit dhe marrjës së fikhut, din se në çdo medhheb ka gjëra që nuk gjenden në medh'hebin tjeter, dhe në të gjitha medhhebet ka gjëra që nuk janë të vërteta, e të ciëat i mveshen Pejgamberit saws sidomos këtë mund ta gjejmë në librat e mëvonshëm , të cilët pohojnë në mënzrë të prerë se kjo është prej vepres se Muhammedti saws. Për këtë shkak dijetaret e hadithit,  All-llahu i shpërbleftë me të mira, kanë shkruajtur vepra ku tregojnë gradën e  haditheve të librave të njohura të fikhut, siç është libri El Inaje bima'rifeti ehadihtil-hidaje dhe Et-turuku wel-wesail fi tehrixhi hulasetud-delail të dijetarit Abdulkadir bin Muhammed ed Kurejsh, El Hanefi dhe Nesbur-raje ila ehadi-thil-hidaje, te dijetarit El-hafidh Zejlai, etj.


Unë them: Pasiqë njohja e kësaj gjëje është e vështië për shumicën e njerëzve, e shkruajta këtë libër që të mësojnë menzren e namazit te Resulull-llahut saws e të udhëzohen me udhëzimin e tij, duke shpresuar nga All-llahu swt atë qe na ka premtuar në gjuhë të Pejgamberit të Tij saws: '' Kush thërret në udhëzim ka shpërblim (për këtë) dhe shpërblimin e atyre që veprojnë me këtë udhëzim, duke mos u pakësuar ky shpërblim'.' (Transmetoi Muslimi dhe të tjerët)



Pasiqë nuk hasa në ndonjë libër përmbledhëse me këtë tematikë, e pashë për detyrë që për vëllezërit e mi muslimanë, të cilët kanë deshirë të pasojnë udhëzimin e Muhammedit saws, të bëj një libër që do të përmbledhë, aq sa mundet, çdo send që ka të bëjë me formën e namazit te Muhammedit saws prej tekbirit e deri te selami( fundi i namazit), në mënyrë që tia lehtësojë lexuesit, simpatizuesit te vertetë të Muhammedit saws, realizimin e urdhërit te tij:  Faluni ashtu sikur që me shihni duke u falur. Për këtë shkak përvesha krahet, tubova hadithet që kanë të bëjnë me qëllimin tim, rezultat i të cilit është ky libër.  I kam vënë kusht vetës që mos të përmendi në këtë libër asnjë hadith jo të vërtetë duke pasë parasysh rregullat e terminologjisë se hadithit. Për këtë shkak kam lënë anash çdo hadith të dobët, pa marrë parasyshë se a ka të bëjë me formën, dhikrin ose veprat e vlefshme, ngase besoj se hadithi i vertetë mjafton, kurse hadithi i dobët nuk na jep vetëm se paragjykime, kurse paragjykimi, siq thotë All-llahu: nuk eshte asgje ndaj se vertetes (Nexhm:28) dhe si ka thene Pejgamberi saws:  Keni droje paragjykimet ngase paragjykimi është fjala më e rrejshme. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).



All-llahu xh.sh. nuk ka kërkuar prej nesh ta adhurojmë me hadithe të tilla, bile Muhammedi saws na ka ndaluar nga kjo duke thënë: Keni droje te transmetuarit e shumtë nga unë, kurse ai që flet nga unë le të thotë vetëm të vërtetën dhe të drejtën. Kush thotë për mua atë që nuk kam thënë, le të përgatitë karrige prej zjarri. (Iben Ebil Shejbe dhe Ahmedi) Pasiqë ka ndaluar Muhammedi saws të transmetuarit e hadithit të dobët, më parë do të ndalonte te vepruarit më të. E kam quajtur Forma e Namazit te Muahmmedit saws, prej tekbirit e deri ne Selam sikurse e sheh. Lus All-llahun xh.sh qe  ta bëjë te sinçertë për Fytyrën e Tij të Ndershme dhe tu bëjë dobi me të vëllezërve te mi besimtar. Ai është Dëgjues dhe Përgjegjës.



*Metoda*  

 Pasiqë tema e këtij libri ishte sqarimi i faljes së Muhammedit saws, është e natyrshme që mos t'i përmbahem asnjë medhhebi, nga shkaku që përmenda më parë. Kështu që kam përmendë çdo hadith të vërtetë, ashtu siq  kanë vepruar Muhadithinet në të kaluarën dhe ashtu siç veprojnë edhe sot. Ebul-Hasan El -Lakneviu thotë: '' Kush shikon me shikim të drejtë dhe kush fundosët në detin e fikhut dhe të usulit pa kufi kupton se shumë çështje  primare dhe sekondare në të cilat janë përçarë dijetarët, drejtimi i muhaditheve është më i fortë se te tjerët. Unë çdo herë që përcjellja përçarjet e dijetarëve, fjalën e muhadithëve e gjeja më afër të vertetës. All-llahu i mbrojtë. All-llahu na ringjalltë ne grupin e tyre dhe na mundësoftë që të vdesim duke i dashur dhe duke i pasuar ata. Për këtë shkak ky libër do të jetë përmbledhës i asaj që është shpërndarë në brendinë e librave të ndryshëm të hadithit dhe fikhut, pa marrë parasyshë ndryshimin e mendimeve te tyre, pasiqë asnjë libër nuk e përmbledh gjithë të vërtetën. Shpresojmë se ai që do të veprojë me këtë do të jete prej atyre që janë të udhëzuar Në atë që u kundershtuan ndërmjet veti, me lejën e All-llahut, All-llahu e nxjerr në rrugë të drejtë atë që dëshiron. (Bekare: 213)



Pasiqë unë ia obligova vetës këtë metodë, dmth te kapurit për sunnetin e vertetë, dhe e përdora këtë metodë në këtë libër (ose liberth), dhe në librat  tjerë që do të përhapën ndërmjet njerëzve, jam i bindur se shumica nuk do të jenë të kënaqur nga kjo. Shumë grupe dhe medhhebe, bile shumica prej tyre do të ofendojnë dhe do të qortojne me gojën dhe lapsat e tyre, mirëpo kjo nuk është gjë për mua, ngase unë e di se të kënaqurit e njerëzve është qëllim i paarritshëm dhe se  Ai që i bën të kënaqur njerëzit duke e hidhëruar All-llahun, All-llahu këtë njëri  e le ne duart e njerëzve siç thotë Muhammedi saws. (Tirimidhiu, Kadaiu e  te tjere, hadithi eshte sahih)



Disa thenie te imameve  

E shoh të arsyeshme të përmendi disa thënie të imamëve, ndoshta në to ka përkujtim për ata që i pasojnë verbërisht, bile edhe ata që i bëjnë taklid atyre që janë në gradë më të vogël se ata, dhe kapën për medhhebet dhe fjalët e tyre, sikur te ishin zbritur nga qielli. All-llahu xh.sh. thote: Pasoni atë që u eshte zbritur nga Zoti juaj,  e mos zini miq pos Tij. Pak po përkujtoheni. (Araf:3).


Ebu Hanifeja rahimehull-llah

I pari prej imamëve është Ebu Hanifeja rahimehull-llah. Prej tij janë transmetuar fjalë dhe thënie të shumta, të gjitha të drejtojne tek domosdoshmëria e të vepruarit ne hadith dhe në lënien e mendimeve te imamëve, të cilat i kundërshtohen hadithi.

A) Hadithi i vertetë është medhhebi im (Iben Abidin dhe Shejh Salah El-Fulani)

B)  Nuk i lejohët askujt të merr fjalën time, përderisa nuk e di nga e kam marrë unë ( Ibnu Abdellberri, Ibnuk -kanji,  Ibn Abidin etj. Unë them (Albani) ''Po që se kjo është fjala e tyre për ata që nuk dinë argumentin e tyre. A thua vallë çthonë për ata që dinë se argumenti është në kundërshtim me fjalën e tyre, e pastaj jep fetwa në kundërshtim me argumentin. Vetëm kjo thënje mjafton për të rrëzuar taklidin. 


Malik Ibn Enesi rahimehull-llah:

A) Unë jam krijesë, e qëlloj dhe gaboj. Shikoni në mendimin tim, çdo mendim që pëlqen me Kuran dhe sunnet, atë merrni. Kurse çdo mendim që nuk është në pëlqim me Kuran dhe sunnet mos e merrni.( Ibnu Albdellberri, Fulani dhe Ibni Hazmi)

B) Prej çdo personi pos Muhammedit saws merrën (disa fjalë) dhe lihën (disa fjalë), përveq Muhammedit saws. (Ibnu Abdellberri dhe Ibn Hazmi) 

 Shafiu  rahimehull-llah:

A) Të gjithë muslimanët janë të një mendimi se atij që mëson ndonjë sunnet prej Resulull-llahut saws nuk i lejohet të lënë këtë për shkak të ndonjë fjale të dikujtë tjetër (Ibnul-kjjimi dhe Fulani)

B) Hadithi i vërtetë është medhhebi im. (Neveniu, Sharani, Hakimi Bejhakiu dhe Fulani)

C) Çdo hadith i Muhammedit saws është fjala ime edhe pse nuk e keni dëgjuar prej meje (Ibn Ebi Hatimi).



Ahmed Ibn Hanbeli rahimehull-llah:

A)  Mos më bën taklid, as mos i beni taklid Malik-ut, as Shafiut, as Evzaiut, as Theuriut, por mere nga kanë marrë ata( Fulani dhe Ibnul-kanji)

B) Kush refuzon hadithin e Pejgamberit saws i është afruar shkatërrimi (Ibnul-Xhevziu). 

*Të drejtuarit nga Kibla*

Njeriu që do të falë namaz drejtohet kah Kibla (Qabja) pa marrë parasysh vendin ku gjendet, duke bërë nijet të falurit e namazit që vijon (Vendi i nijetit është zemra, e nuk duhet shqiptuar me gojë, ngase këtë vepër nuk e ka bërë Muhammedi saws e as sahabët e tij. Për këtë shkak një vepër që nuk e kanë bërë ata as ne nuk duhet ta bëjmë, ngase kjo vepër konsiderohet bidatë. Muhammedi saws kur ngritej për në namaz drejtohej kah Kibleja, qoftë ne namaz te farzit ose te nafilës. Ky hadith është mutevair, dmth e kanë transmetuar nga çdo gjeneratë një grup njerëzish, ashtuqë numri i madh i tyre mohon mundësinë e gënjeshtres. Gjithashtu, ka urdhëruar duke thënë: Kur të ngritesh në namaz, merr mirë abdest, pastaj drejtohu kah Kibleja dhe merr tekbir ,dmth thuaj Allahu Ekber (Buhariu dhe Muslim)



*Të falurit drejt Sutrës*

Të marrish sutre para vetës gjatë namazit është vaxhib (obligim i domosdoshëm). Sutre është një send që vendosët para vetës në madhësi sa një bërryl. Mund te jet dru, gur, njeri, dmth shpina e tij, ose diç tjetër në këtë madhësi. Duhët të jet në largësi aq sa të ketë mundësi të vej kokën në sexhde para sutrës. Kjo ka të bëjë me atë që falet në vete, mirëpo sa i takon njeriut që falët pas imamit, ky person nuk duhet të merr sutre, por mjafton sutreja e imamit, dmth sutreja e imamit është sutre për të. Muhammedi saws thotë:  Falu drejt sutres dhe mos lë askend të kalojë para teje. Nëse refuzon (dhe don te kalojë), atëherë luftoje, ngase me të është shejtani.(Transmetoi Ibni Huzejmeja me sened te fortë). Gjithashtu thotë: Kur të falet ndokush drejt sutres, le ti afrohet sutres, që mos tia ndërpret shejtani namazin. (Transmetoi Ebu dvudi, Bezzari, Hakimi, dhe thotë: Hadithi është i vertetë. Këtë e kanë pëlqyer edhe Dhehebiu dhe Neveviu). Muhammedi saws qëndronte afër sutrës, ashtu që ndërmjet tij dhe murit (dmth sutrës) kishte tre bërryla .( Tran, Buhariu dhe Ahmedi). Kurse ndermjet vendit të sexhdës dhe murit, sa te kalojë një dele.(Trans Buhariu dhe Muslimi)


*Marrja e tekbirit fillestar*

Marrja e tekbirit fillestar bëhet duke ngritur duart deri ne supe ose deri ne vesh duke thënë: All-llahu Ekber (All-llahu është me i madhi) dhe duke shikuar ne vendin ku do te bëjë sexhde. (Fig 1) Muhammedi saws ka filluar namazin me thënien All-llahu Ekber. (Muslimi dhe Iben Maxheja.) Gjithashtu ka thënë:  Nuk plotësohet namazi i ndokujtë përderisa të merr abdest ashtu si duhët, pastaj të thotë All-llahu Ekber (Taberaniu me sened sahih)


Muhammedi saws ka thënë: Çelësi i namazit është pastërtia (abdesti), tekbiri ndalon veprat që nuk janë të namazit, kurse selami i lejon të bërit ato vepra (Ebu Davudi, Tirimidhiu, Hakimi i  cili thotë: Hadithi është sahih. Në këtë pëlqen edhe Dhehebiu). Muhammedi saws disa herë ka thënë tekbirin duke ngritur duart, ndërsa disa herë para se t`i ngritëte duart dhe disa herë pasi që ka ngritur duart.( Buhariu, Ebu Davudi dhe Nesaiu). Muhammedi saws disa herë i ngritte duart deri në supe e disa herë deri në vesh (Buhariu, Ebu Davudi, dhe Nesaiu).


*Vënia e duarve në gjoks*

Pas marrjës së tekbirit vendos duart në gjoks.(Fig 2) Vëndon dorën e djathtë mbi dorën e majtë, dmth mbi shputën dhe nyjen e dorës së majtë.(Fig 3) Muhammedi saws thotë:  ``Ne pejgamberet jemi urdhëruar që ta shpejtojmë iftarin dhe ta vonojmë syfyrin, dhe të vëndojmë të djathtën mbi të majtën në namaz.(Ibnu Hibbani dhe Dijau me sened të vërtetë). Muhammedi saws kaloi pranë një njeriu qe po falej dhe e pa se kishte vendosur dorën e majtë mbi te djathtën. Ia zgjidhi duart dhe dorën e djathtë ia vuri mbi dorën e majtë. (Ahmedi dhe Ebu Dawudi me sened sahih). Muhammedi saws vendoste doren e djathtë mbi shpinën e së majtës,dhe mbi  nyjen e dorës së majtë (Ebu Dawudi, Nesaiu, Ibnu Huzejmeja, me sened te vertetë, gjithashtu Ibnu Hibbani e ka vërtetuar). 



*Duatë e fillimit të namazit dhe leximi i Fatihasë*

Pasi te marrish tekbirin fillestar fillon namazin me dua të cilat i ka thënë Pejgamberi saws. Ka mëse 12 dua me të cilat ka filluar namazin e tij Muhammedi saws, mirëpo për ju po zgjedhim tri:

"All-llah-humme! Baid bejni we bejne hatajaje kema baadte bejnelmashriki wel-magribi. All-llah-ume! Nakk-ini min hatajaje kema junakkithetheu-belebjedi minedde-nesi.All-llah-umme! Igsilni min hatajaje bilmai weththelxhi welbere-di". (Buhariu , Muslimi dhe Ibn Ebu Shejbe)

"O Zot! Largom prej mëkateve, ashtu siç ke larguar lindjën prej perëndimit.O Zot! Pastrom prej mëkateve ashtu siq pastrohen rrobat e bardha prej flliqësirës. O Zot! Laji mëkatet e mia me ujë, borë dhe breshër." 

"Subhaneke All-llah-umme we bihamdike we tebarakesmuke we teala xhedduke we la ilahe gajruke (Hadithi është sahih)

 "Qofsh I lavdëruar o All-llah dhe i Falendëruar .Emri Yt qoftë i bekuar dhe u lartësoftë Madhëria (Shkelqësia) Juaj. S`ka të adhuruar përvec Teje. 

"Elhamdulil-lah hamden kethiren tajiben mubareken fihi". (Me këtë dua filloi namazin një sahabij. Në këtë rast Muhammedi saws tha Pashë 12 melek , nxitonin cili prej tyre do ta ngritë më parë (tran Muslimi dhe Ebu Dawudi).

"E falënderojmë All-llahun me falenderime të shumëta, të mira dhe të bekuara. 

Pas leximit të njerës prej këtyre duave thotë: Eudhu bil-lahi minesh-shejtanirr-rraxhim min hemzihi we nefhihi we nefthihi. (Hadithi është Sahih)

Disa hadithe që flasin për domosdoshmërinë e leximit të Fatihasë dhe vlerën e saj

            1. Muhammedi saws thotë: Nuk ka namaz për atë që nuk lexon në namaz Fatihatul-Kitab (Suren Fatiha) (Buhariu, Muslimi, Ebu Awwane dhe Bejhakiu)

            2. Nuk vlerësohet namazi i personit që në namaz nuk lexon Fatihatul-Kitab  

            3. Kush falë namaz e nuk e lexon në të Fatihatul-Kitab, ai namaz është i mangët, ai namaz është i mangët, ai namaz është i mangët , jo i plotë. (Muslimi dhe Ebu Awwane).


*Leximi i Fatihasë pas imamit*

Në fillim Muhammedi saws u lejoi sahabëve të lexojnë pas tij në namazet me zë (siq eshte sabah, akshami dhe jacia) ashtu që një ditë duke falë namazin e sabahut, lexoi Kuran, mirëpo i erdhi rëndë. Pasi që e kreu tha Si dukët ju po lexoni pas imamit tuaj? Ne thamë: Po duke shpejtuar Muhammedi saws tha: Mos e beni këtë përvec se të lexon çdokush prej jush Fatihatul Kitab, ngase nuk ka namaz ai, i cili nuk e lexon këtë sure (Hadithi është sahih).


Mirëpo, më vonë u ndaloi leximin e Kuranit qoftë Fatihaja ose sure tjetër, në namazet ku lexohët me zë. Një ditë prej ditësh, pasiqë u kthye prej namazit në të cilin lexoi me zë (në disa rivajete thuhët se ka qenë namazi i sabahut) tha Lexoi dikush prej jush me mua pak më parë? Një njeri i tha : Po unë o Resull-llah ! Muhammedi saws tha  Çështë kjo ndërhyrje? Ebu Hurejra,( transmetues i këtij hadithi) thotë Pasiqë dëgjuan këtë nga Muhmmedi saws sahabët u ndalën nga të lexuarit me Muhammedin saws (imamin) në namazet ku ai (imami ) lexonte me zë, kurse lexonin ( Fatihanë) në vete në namazët që imami nuk lexonte me zë (siq jane dreka, ikindija, një rekat i akshamit dhe dy rekatet e fundit të jacisë) ( Hadithi është hasen).


Nga ky hadith nënkuptojmë:

A) Në fillim leximi i Fatihasë dhe surës ka qënë i lejuar për mukte-diun (ai që falët pas imamit)

B)Pastaj është ndaluar leximi i Kuranit, përveq leximit të Fatihasë.

C)Pastaj ka ndaluar ndërhyrjen me imamin gjatë leximit të Fatihasë, në namazet ku ka lexuar me zë.

D) Kurse duhët të lexohet Fatihaja në namazet ku imami nuk lexon me zë (siq është dreka, ikindia , rekati i tretë i akshamit dhe dy rekatët e fundit të jacisë).


Pasiqë Muahmmedi saws përfundonte leximin e sures Fatiha, thoshte AMIN! Me zë dhe e zgjatte zërin (sahih). Muhammedi saws ka thene Kur të thotë dikush AMIN po ashtu edhe meleket në qiell thonë AMIN, e këto të thëna përputhën njëra me tjetrën i falën mëkatet që i ka bërë më parë. (Buhariu, Muslimi Nesaiu dhe Daremiu) Në një hadith tjetër qendron  Thuani AMIN ju donë All-llahu. (Muslimi dhe Ebu Awwane) Çifutet nuk ua kanë zili në asnjë send siq ua kanë zilinë në selamin (përshendetjen islame) dhe në thënien AMIN pas imamit .(Buhariu ne Edebul-Mufred Ibn Maxheja, Ibn Huzejmeja, Ahmedi dhe Siraxhi me dy senede sahiha.) Muhammedi saws pas Fatihasë lexonte ndonjë sure, në disa raste te gjate, në disa raste të shkrutë siq transmetohet ne hadithe te vërteta mbi kete temë.


*Shkuarja ne ruku*

Shkon ne ruku duke thënë All-llahu Ekber, njëkohësishtë duke i ngritur edhe duart deri në supe ose deri në veshë. Pastaj drejton shpinën në mënyrë horizontale duke vënduar duart në gjunjë me gishta të hapur, e duke qëndruar në këtë pozitë i qetë. (Fig.4)

Muhammedi saws pasiqë e mbaronte leximin heshtte pak, pastaj ngritte duart duke marre tekbir dhe shkone në ruku. 

 Muhammedi saws i vëndonte shputat e duarve në gjunjë. Aq mirë i vëndonte në gjunjë sikur ti kishte kapur ata (Buhariu dhe Ebu Dawudi). 

 Gjithashtu ka thënë:  Kur të shkosh në ruku, vëndoi duart në gjunjë dhe hapi gishtat, pastaj rri në këtë pozitë, derisa të merr çdo gjymtyrë pozitën e vet (Ibnu Husejmeja dhe Ibnu Hibbani në dy sahihet e tyre) 

Muhammedi saws kur shkonte në ruku e rrafshonte dhe e drejtonte shpinën (Buhariu dh Bejhakiu me sened sahih) 

 Muhammedi saws i urdhëronte muslimanet të plotësojnë rukutë dhe sexhdën duke u thënë: Plotësoni rukunë dhe sexhdën, ngase pasha Atë në dorë të të cilit është shpirti im unë u shoh pas shpinës sime nëse nuk shkoni (në mënyrë të drejtë )në ruku dhe në sexhde. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi) 

Dhe thoshte : O ju muslimanë! Nuk ka namaz ai që nuk drejton kurrizin e tij ne ruku dhe sexhde (Ibnu Ebu Shejbe, Ibnu Maxhe me sened sahih). 

Në këtë pozicion thua:

            1. Suhane Rabbijel- Adhim- tre ose me tepër herë. (Qoftë i pastër prej të gjitha të metave Zoti i Madhëruar dhe i lavdëruar). 

            2.Ose Subhane Rabbijel-Adhim We Bihamdihi- 3 here ose më shumë herë.(Qoftë i pastër prej të gjitha të metave Zoti i Madhëruar dhe i lavdëruar) 

            3. Dhe Subbuhun, Kuddusun, Rabbul-Melaiketi  Werruh. (Qoftë i pastër nga të gjitha të metat dhe i bekuar Zoti i melekëve dhe xhibrilit).            


*Ngritja nga rukuja*

Ngrihesh prej rukusë duke i ngritur duart deri ne supe ose deri në veshë. Njëkohësishtë thua: Semi All-llahu Limen Hamide. Muhammedi saws ngrihej nga rukuja duke thënë: Semi All-llahu Limen Hamide (Buhariu dhe Muslimi). Kur kethehej prej rukuse drejtohej saqe cdo gjymtyre kethehej ne vendin e vet (Buhariu dhe Ebu Dawudi). 


Ndërsa pas ngritjes thoshte: Rabbena we lekel- Hamd (Buhariu dhe Ebu Dawudi). Rabbena We Lekel-Hamd, Hamiden Kethiren Tajjiben Mubareken Fihi Mubareken Alejhi, Kema juhibu Rabbena We Jerda. Këtë e tha një njëri që falej pas Muhammedit saws pasiqë u ngrit nga rukuja dhe pasiqë tha Semi All-llahu Limen Hamde Pasiqë u kry namazi Muhammedi saws tha: Kush foli pak më parë? Njeriu tha Unë or Resul-lullah! Në këtë rast Muhammedi saws tha  Pashë tridhjetë e më shumë melekë, të cilët nxitonin kush më shpejt do ta shkruaj (këtë vepër) (Maliki, Buhariu dhe Ebu Dawudi).


*Berja e Sexhdes*

Pastaj shkon në sexhde duke lëshuar duart para këmbëve dhe duke drejtuar gishtat e duarve dhe këmbëve drejt Kibles. (Fig.5 & Fig 6) Muhammedi saws kur donte të shkon në sexhde merrte tekbir (dmth thoshte All-llahu Ekber), pastaj shkonte në sexhde" (Ebu Jala ne Musnedin e tij me sened të fortë dhe Ibnu Huzejmeja me sened tjetër sahih).  Dhe i lëshonte duart para këmbëve (Ibnu Huzejmeja, Darekutni, Hakimi, i cili e vërtetoi këtë hadith, në këtë e ka pëlqyer edhe Dhehebiu.) Gjithashtu, i urdhëronte muslimanët duke u thënë: Kur dikush bënë sexhde , le të mos ulët sikur që ulët deveja, por le të lëshojë duart para këmbëve (Ebu Dawudi, Tmeami na Fewaid, Nesiu ne Sugra dhe Kubra me sened sahih).

 Muhammedi saws thotë: Jam urdhëruar që të bëj sexhde në shtatë pjesë (të bëj sexhde) në ballë dhe tregoi dorën e tij drejt hundës, në dy duart, në dy gjunjtë, në pjesën e këmbëve (dmth gishtat e këmbëve) dhe jam urdhëruar që mos ti mbledh (tërheq ) rrobat (pantallonat ) dhe flokët (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).  Muhammedi saws thotë: Kur të shkosh në sexhde, lëshoi shputat e duarve dhe ngriti bërrylat dhe thotë: Drejtohuni në sexhde dhe mos i lëshoni bërrylat përtoke, ashtu sikurse i lëshon qeni (Buhariu, Muslim, Ebu Dawudi, Ahmedi dhe Ebu Awwane). (Fig. 7 & Fig. 8).

Në këtë pozitë thua:

"Subhane Rabbiel-Ala" 3 ose me teper here (Ahmedi, Ebu Dawudi , Ibni Maxheja, Darekutni, Ahmedi, Taberaniu dhe Bejhakiu). ( Qoftë i pastër prej të gjitha të metave dhe i lavdëruar Zoti i lartësuar). 

"Subbuhun Kuddusun Rabbul-Melaiketi Werruh" (Muslimi dhe Ebu Awwane). 

*Vlera e Sexhdes*

Muhammedi saws thotë: Kur All-llahu don të mëshirojë ndokend prej banoreve të xhehenemit urdhëron melekët që ta nxjerrin atë person i cili e ka adhuruar. Melekët e dallojnë nga gjurmët e sexhdës, ngase All-llahu ka bërë haram zjarrit ti djegë gjurmët e sexhdës dhe kështu dalin nga zjarri. Gjithë njeriun e djeg zjarri përveq gjurmëve të sexhdës.  (Buhariu dhe Muslimi)


*Të ngriturit nga sexhdeja*

Ngritesh nga sexhdeja duke marrë tekbirin (All-llahu Ekber), pastaj shtrinë këmbën e majtë në të cilën ulësh dhe drejton këmbën e djathtë, kurse duart  i vëndon në kofshë dhe gjunjë.(fig 9) Muhammedi saws ngritej nga sexhdeja duke marre tekbir (dmth duke thene All-llahu Ekber) (Buhariu dhe Muslimi). Pastaj shtrinte këmbën e majtë, në të cilën ulej i qetë, kurse këmbën e djathtë e mbante drejtë dhe gishtat e këmbës i mbante drejt Kibles (fig 10).  



Në këtë ulje thuhet:

            1."All-llahumme gfirli Werhamni Wexhburni Werf-ani Wehdini We Afini Werzukni". (O Zot! Falmë, mëshiromë, forcomë, më ngre (në pozitë të lartë në Xhennet), udhëzomë, më jep shëndet dhe furnizim (rizk) ( Ebu Dawudi, Tirimidhiu, Ibni Maxheja, Hakimi, i cili thotë se Hadithi është sahih)

            2. "Rabbigfirli" (O Zot, falmë.) (Ibni Maxheja me sened Hasen)


Pastaj merrte tekbir dhe shkonte në sexhdën e dytë (Buhariu dhe Muslimi) Vepronte në këtë sexhde ashtu sic vepronte në sexhdën e parë, pastaj ngrihej duke marrë tekbir (Buhariu dhe Muslimi) Muhammedi saws ka thene:  Pastaj vepro kështu në çdo rekat dhe në çdo sexhde. Nëse kështu vepron në çdo rekat e plotëson namazin, po qe se lë mangu diç, lë mangut diç nga namazi. (Ahmedi dhe Tirimidhiu, i cili e vërtetoi këtë hadith.)

Pasiqë të bën sexhdën e dytë, ulët pak, pastaj ngritet. Kjo ulje quhet Xhelsetul-Istiraha (ulja e te pushuarit).


*Ngritja për në rekatin e dytë*

Pasiqë të bën Xhelsetul-Istiraha (uljën e të pushuarit), ngritet në rekatin e dytë i mbështetur me duar në tokë. Muhammedi saws ngritej për në rekatin e dytë duke u mbështetur ne tokë (Buhariu dhe Shafiu). ''Muhammedi saws gjate ngritjes i bënte duart grushta dhe mbeshtetej në to (fig 11) Në këtë rekat vepron sikur veproi në rekatin e parë, pervec se e bente më të shkurtë se rekatin e parë.


*Teshehudi i parë*

Pasiqë vepronte në rekatin e dytë ashtu siq ka vepruar në rekatin e parë, ulet në mënyrën e përshkruar pak më parë dhe në këtë ulje lexon Tehijatin dhe dërgon salavate mbi Muhammedin saws. Muhammedi saws në çdo dy rekate lexonte Tehijatin! (Muslimi dhe Ebu Awwane) dhe kur e harronte në dy rekatet e para, bënte exudes-sehv. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi) Urdhëronte duke thënë:  Kur të uleni në çdo dy rekate thoni: Et-Tehijatu deri në fund, pastaj çdokush prej jush le të zgjedh duate qe i pelqejne më tepër dhe le ti lutet All-llahut xh.sh me të (Nesaiu, Ahmedi dhe Taberaniu ne Kebir me sened sahih.)


Abdull-llah ibn Mesudi ra thotë:  Muhammedi saws ma mësoi teshehudin, duke qenë shputat e duarve të mia në shputat e duarve të tij, ashtu sikur më mësonte ndonjë sure prej Kuranit: Et-tehijjatu, lil-lahi wes-salawatu wet-tajjibatu,es-selamu alejke ej-juhen-nebijju we rahmetull-llahi we berekatuhu es-selamu alejna we ala ibadil -lahis-salihin ( kjo që thotë kaplon çdo rob të mirë në qiell dhe tokë) eshhedu en la ilahe il-lall-llah we eshhedu enne Muhammeden abduhu we reluluh (Këtë e thonim kur Muhammedi saws ishte në perzencën tonë, pasi që ndërroi jetë thonim :  Es-selamu alen-nebijj (Buhariu dhe Muslimi Ibn Ebi Shejbe, Siraxhi dhe Ebu Jala ne Musnedin e tij)


Dmth kanë thënë: Et-tehijjatu, lil-lahi wes-slawatu wet-tajjibatu, es-selamu alen-nebijji we rahmetull-llahi we berekatuhu, es-selamu alejna we ala ibadil-lahis-salihin, eshhedu en la ilahe il-lall-llah we eshhedu enne Muhammeden abduhu we resuluhu. (Përshëndetjet, duatë madhëruese dhe fjalët e mira qofshin për All-llahun. All-llahu të ruajt dhe mëshira e bekimi (i pafund) i All-llahut qofshin për ty. Na ruajt All-llahu ne dhe të gjithë robët e mirë dhe të gjithë robët e mirë te All-llahut. Dëshmoj se ska te adhuruar përveq All-llahut dhe dëshmoj se Muhammedi është rob dhe i dërguar i Tij.)


Pastaj dërgon salavate mbi Muhammedin saws ngase Pejgamberi saws dërgonte salavate mbi vet-vetën në teshehudin e parë dhe të dytë (Ebu Awwane ne Sahihun e tij dhe Nesaiu.) Ka disa lloje të salawateve, mirëpo ne po zgjedhim për ju një prej tyre, që njëkohësishtë është edhe e njohur ndër ne.

"All-llahumme sal-li ala Muhammedin, we ala ali Muhammed, Kema sal-lejte ala Ibrahime we ala ali Ibrahime inneke hamidun mexhid. All-llahumme barik ala Muhammedin we ala ali Muhammed Kema barekte ala Ibrahime we ala ali Ibrahime inneke hamidun mexhid."

(O Zot! Lavdëroje dhe madhëroje Muhammedin dhe Familjën e Muhammedit, ashtu sic ke lavdëruar dhe madhëruar Ibrahimin dhe familjen e Ibrahimit. Ti je i Falënderuar dhe i Lartesuar. O Zot! Bekoje Muhammedin dhe familjen e Muhammedit, ashtu sic ke bekuar Ibrahimin dhe familjen e Ibrahimit. Ti je i Falendëruar dhe i Lartësuar

Gjatë gjithë kësaj uljeje Muhammedi saws vëndonte dorën e majtë mbi gjunjin e majtë, kurse gishtat e dorës së djathtë i mblidhte dhe me gishtin tregues tregonte drejtë Kibles duke hedhur shikim drejt tij (gishtit tregues)" (fig 12). Ne rastin e tregimit me gishtin tregues drejt Kibles, gishtin e madh e vëndonte mbi gishtin e mesëm (Muslim dhe Ebu Awwane). Dhe ngritte gishtin duke e lëvizur dhe duke bërë dua më të (dmth bënte dua gjatë lëvizjes se gishtit) ( Ebu Dawudi, Nesaiu, Inbu Xharudi, Ibnu Huzejmeja dhe Inbu Hibbani me sened të vertetë.) dhe thoshte : Kjo është më e rëndë për shejtanin se hekuri, dmth, gishti tregues (Ahmedi, Bezzari, Ebu Xhaferi, Behteriu, Taberaniu, Abdulgani El -Makdisi në  sunenin e tij me sened të mirë, Rewejani në  Musnedine tij dhe Bejhakiu).


*Ngritja për në rekatin e tretë dhe të katërt*

  Pas uljës së teshehudit ngritet për në rekatin e tretë, nëse namazi përbëhet prej tre ose katër rekateve, përndryshe mbaron namazi me këtë teshehud. Muhammedi saws ngritej në rekatin e tretë, duke marrë tekbir (Buhariu dhe Muslimi). Dhe kur ngritej i bënte duart grusht e mbështetej në to (Ebu Ishak Harbiu me sened të shendoshë, kurse kuptimi i këtij hadithi gjendet në Bejhekiu me sened sahih.) Kur ngritej prej teshehudit të parë ngritte duart deri në supe ose deri në veshë siq permendëm pak më parë. (Buahriu , Ebu Dawudi dhe Nesaiu). Pastaj vepron në rekatin e tretë sic vepron në rekatin e parë dhe të dytë. Gjithashtu vepron në rekatin e katërt ashtu sic veproi në rekatin e parë, të dytë dhe të tretë.


*Teshehudi i Fundit*

Pasiqë mbaron rekatin e katërt, ulesh në teshehudin e fundit. Vepron në këtë teshehud ashtu siq ke vepruar në teshehudin e parë, vetëm se në këtë teshehud ulësh ashtu që pjesën e prapme të majtë të trupit e lëshon në tokë, e vëndon nën kofshën dhe nën gjunjin e këmbës së djathtë.(fig. 11.13)



Muhammedi saws ulej në teshehudin e fundit ashtu që Pjesën e prapme të majtë të trupit e lëshonte në tokë dhe këmbët i nxjerrte në një anë (Ebu Dawudi, Bejhakiu me sened sahih dhe Muslimi dhe Ebu Awwane. Dhe këmbën e majtë e vëndonte nën kofshën dhe nën gjunjin e këmbës së djathtë. (Ebu Muslimi dhe Ebu Awwane). Pastaj në këtë pozitë dërgon salawate mbi Muhammedin saws ngase Muhammedi saws dëgjoi një njëri duke bërë dua në namaz, mirëpo nuk lavdoi në të All-llahun, as që dërgoi në të salavate mbi Pejgamberin saws. Në këtë rast Pejgamberi saws tha : Shpejtoi ky njeri. Pastaj e thirri dhe i tha atij dhe të tjerëve: Nëse ndokush prej jush falet, le të filloj me të falendëruar All-llahun azze We Xhel-le dhe duke e lavdëruar Atë, pastaj le të dërgon salawate mbi Muhammedin saws, pastaj lë të bëj dua atë çka të dojë (Ahmedi, Ebu Dawudi, Ibnu Huzejmeja, Hakimi, i cili e vërtetoi. Në këtë e pëlqeu edhe Dhehebiu.)


Pastaj le të kërkon mbështetje tek All-llahu xh.sh prej katër gjërave. Muhammedi saws thotë:  Kur ndokush prej juve kryen teshehudin e fundit, le të kërkon mbështetje tek All-llahu prej katër gjerave. Le të thotë : All-llahu-mme ! Inni Eudhu bike min adhabi xhehennem we min adhabil-kabr we min fitnetil-mahajaje wel-memat, we min sherri fitnetil-mesihid-dexhall Pastaj le të bën dua për vetën e tij me çka të donë (O Zot! Kërkoj mbrojtje te Ti nga dënimi i xhenenemit, dhe nga denimi i varrit. Nga sprovimi i të gjallit dhe të vdekurit  dhe nga sprovimi i dexhallit) Para se ta përfundojë namazin me selam bënte dua të llojllojshme, ndonjëherë bënte një dua, e herën tjetër duanë tjetër dhe ka urdhëruar ate qe falet të zgjedhë prej këtyre duave (Buhariu dhe Muslimi ). Ja disa dua, të cilat i ka bërë Muhammedi saws.

"All-llahu-mme! Inni eudhu bike min adhabil-kabr, we  eudhu bike min fitnetil-mesihid-dexhxhall we eudhu bike min fitnetil- mahjaje wel-memat. All-llahu-mme! Inni eudhu bike minel-methemi wel-megremi." (Buhariu dhe Muslimi) (O Zot! Kërkoj mbrojtje te Ti nga dënimi i varrit dhe nga sprovimi i Dexhallit. Kërkoj mbështetje te Ti nga sprovimi i të gjallit dhe të vdekuri. O Zot! Kërkoj mbrojtje nga mëkati dhe nga borxhi!) 

"All-llahu-mme! Inni eudhu bike min sherri ma amiltu we mi sherri ma lem ammelu bad" (Nesaiu me sened sahih dhe Ebi Asim)

 (O Zot! Kërkoj mbrojtje te Ti nga Sherri i asaj që kam vepruar dhe nga sherri i asaj që nuk kam vepruar!) 

"All-llahum-me! Hasibu hisaben jesira" ( Ahmedi dhe Hakimi, i cili e vërteton. Në këtë e pelqeu edhe Dhehebiu. 

"All-llahum-me! Biilmikelgajb we kudretike alel-haliki, ahjini ma alimetalhajate hajren li, we tewwefeni idha kane-til -wefatu hajren li. All-llahumme ! We eseluke hashjetuke fil-gajbi wesh-shehadeti, we eseluke kelimetul-hakki wel-adli fil-gadebi wer-wida, we eseluke kasde fil-fakri wel-gina. We eseluke neimen la jebide, we eseluke kurrete ajin, la tenfidu we la tenkatiu, we eseluke rida badel-kada, we eseluke berdetui-ishibadel meuti, we eseluke ledhdhetun-nedheri ila wexhhike, we eselukesh-sheuke ila likaika fi gajri darrai mudirretin we la fitnetin mudilletin. All-llahumme ! Zejjina bi zijnetil iman, wexhalna hudatun muhtedin". (Nesaiu, Hakimi, i cili e vërteton këtë hadith. Në këtë e pëlqeu edhe Dhehebiu.)

 (O Zot! Me diturinë Tënde mbi të fshehtën dhe me mundësinë Tënde mbi krijesat, me jep jetë nëse jeta është me mirë për mua, më vdis nese vdekja është më mirë për mua. O Zot! Të lus të kem drojën në fshehtësi dhe në dukje, të lus të më mundësosh të them të drejtën dhe të vërtetën kur jam i hidhëruar dhe kur jam i disponuar. Të lus të jem i matur kur jam i varfër dhe kur jam i pasur. Të lus që tmë japish të mira që nuk harxhohën dhe kënaqësi të pandërprera. Të lus që të jam i kënaqur pas përcaktimit (Tënd). Të lus të kem jetë të ftohtë pas vdekjes. Te lus që të më mundësosh kënaqësinë e shikimit në Fytyrën Tënde dhe të lus të mallëzohem për takimin Tënd, duke mos u dëmtuar as duke mos u sprovuar me sprova që dërgojnë në humbje. O Zot! Na zbukuro me bukurinë e imanit dhe na bën të udhëzuar e udhëzues! ) 

All-llahum-me! Inni dhalemtu nefsi dhulmen kethira, qe la jegfirudh-dhunube il-la ente, foggily magfireten min indike, we-rhamni, inneke entel-gafurur-rahim (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).

(O Zot! Unë i kam bërë padrejtësi të madhe vetvetës, kurse nuk i fal mëkatet askush përveq Teje. Më fal me një falje prej Teje dhe më mëshiro, ngase Ti je Falës, Mëshirues!) 

All-llahumme! Inni eseluke minel-hajri kul-lihi axhilihi we axhilihi, ma alit minhu we ma lem almu,we eudhu bike minesh-sherri kul-lihi axhilihi we axhilihi ma limtu minhu we ma lem alamu,we eselukel-Xhennete, we ma karrebe ilejna min kaulin we amelin, we eseluke minel-hajri ma seeleke abduke we resolute Muhammed, we eudhu bike min sherri mesteadheke minhu abduke we resul-uke Muhammed saws, we eseluke ma kudije li min emrin en texhale akibetuhu li rushden (Ahmedi, tajalasi, Buhariu ne Edebul-Mufred. Ibni Maxheja, Hakimi, I cili e vertet-on kete kete hadith. )

O Zot! Unë të kërkojë të gjitha të mirat të tashmet dhe të vonshmët, atë që e di dhe atë që nuk e di dhe kërkoj mbështetje te Ti nga i gjith sherri i tashmi dhe i mëvonshmi, atë që e di dhe atë që nuk e di. Të lus të më mundësosh Xhennetin dhe atë (vepër )që me afron afër Xhennetit, qoftë fjalë ose vepër, dhe kërkoj mbështetje te Ti nga zjarri dhe nga çdo (vepër)që më afron afër zjarrit, qoftë fjalë ose vepër. Të lus ato të mira , të cilat i ka kërkuar robi dhe pejgamberi Yt, Muhammedi saws dhe kërkoj mbështetje nga ajo e keqe nga e cila ka kërkuar mbrojtje te Ti robi dhe Pejgamberi Yt, Muhammedi saws. Të lus që ajo që me është përcaktuar, perfundimi i saj të jet për mua udhëzim!)   

*Perfundimi i namazit*

Namazi perfundon duke dhënë selam në të djathtë dhe në të majtë.(fig 14,15) Muhammedi saws jepte selam në të djathtë, duke thënë: Es-selamu Alejkum We Rahmetull-llah (derisa dukej faqja e tij e djathtë) dhe në të majtë duke thënë:  Es-selamu Alejkum we Rahmetull-llah (derisa dukej faqja e tij e majtë). ( Muslim, Ebu Dawudi, Nesaiu dhe Tirimidhiu, i cili e vërtetoi këtë hadith.)  Disa herë duke dhënë selamin e parë shtonte edhe fjalën  We Berekatuhu (Ebu Dawudi, Ibnuk Huzejme me sened sahih, pastaj Abdurrezaku ne   Musennefin e tij, Ebu Jala ne  Musnedin e tij, Taberaniu ne Kebir, Ewsat dhe Darkutni.) Dmth behej "Es-selamu Alejkum We Rahmetull-llahi We Berekatuhu."



Së fundi,

Në këtë që thamë më parë janë të njejtë si burrat ashtu edhe gratë, ngase nuk transmetohet asnje hadith qe veqon gruan me ndonjë vepër, por fjala e Muhammedi saws: Faluni ashtu sikur me shihni mua duke u falur përfshin edhe gratë. Kjo është ajo që më mundësoi All-llahu azze we xhel-le që këtë vepër ta bën të sinqertë për Fytyrën e Tij të ndershme, dhe ta bën udhëzues në sunnetin e Pejgamberit, saws i cili është i butë, i mëshirshëm. SubhanAll-llahi We Bihamdihi, Subhanekall-llahumme we bihamdike , eshhedu en la ilahe il-la ente estagfiruke qe etubu ilehke. All-llahum-me sal-li ala Muhammedin, we ala ali Muhammed, we barik ala Muhammedin we ala ali Muhammed, kema barekte ala Ibrahime we ala ali Ibrahime inneke hamidun mexhid.



*SHTOJCË:*  Rradhitja e Safave (rreshtave)

Duke lexuar hadithet e Pejgamberit saws qe flasin per rradhitjën e safave dhe drejtimin e tyre, njëkohesishtë duke parë se populli ynë aspak nuk i jep rëndësi kësaj vepre ashtu që sheh zbrazëtira të mëdha ndërmjet falësve në namaz, gjë e cila të nxitë të mendosh e të thuash, a thua vallë këtë njerëz janë të hidhëruar, ose nuk e dinë rëndësinë e radhitjes dhe drejtimit të safave.

Për këtë shkak vendosa teë shkruaj këtë shtojcë me qëllim që tua bëj të ditur njerëzve domosdoshmërinë e drejtimit dhe radhitjës së safave.

Enes Ibn Maliku transmeton prej Muhammedit saws i cli thotë: Drejtoni safet së drejtimi i safeve është prej plotësimit të namazit (Buhariu, Muslimi, Ebu Dawudi dhe Ibni Maxheja). 

Ebu Mesudi thote: Muhammedi saws i prekte supet tona dhe thoshte: Drejtohuni e mos rrini larg njëri tjetrit, që mos tu  largohen zemrat prej njeri-tjetrit. Pas meje le te vijojnë të mençurit dhe dijetarët pastaj ata që janë me gradë më të ulët, pastaj ata që janë me gradë më të ulët Ebu Mesudi thotë:  Ju sot jeni në perçarjën më të madhe (Muslimi). 

Enes ibn Maliku r.a thotë: U thirr ikameti e Muhammedi saws u drejtua drejt nesh dhe tha:  Drejtoni dhe mbushni mirë safet, ngase unë ju shoh pas shpine (Buhariu). 

Transmetohet prej Enes Ibn Malikut, i cili thotë se Pejgamberi saws ka thënë : Drejtoni safet se unë ju shoh pas shpine Enes Ibn Maliku thote: Çdo kush prej nesh i bashkonte supet me supet e shokut pranë dhe këmbën më këmbën e shokut pranë (Buhariu). 

Transmetohet nga Ebil-Kasim El Xhedeli, i cili thotë: kam dëgjuar Numan ibn Beshirin duke thënë:  Muhammedi saws u drejtua me fytyrën e tij drejt njerezve dhe tha:  Drejtoni safet!- këtë e përseriti tre herë. Pastaj tha: Wall-llahi, ose do ti drejtoni safet ose do tu perçaje All-llahu mes vete (Transmetuesi I hadithit) thotë:  Pash, çdo njëri bashkonte supet me supet e shokut pranë tij, gjunin me gjunin e shokut prane tij dhe nyjen e këmbës me nyjen e këmbës se shokut pranë tij (Ebu Dawudi me sened sahih). 

Aisheja r.a transmeton se Pejgamberi saws ka thënë: All-llahu dhe melekët bëjnë dua për atë, i cili e vazhdon safin (dmth, nuk e le të ndërprerë) (Ibnu Huzejmeja me sened sahihe). 

Transmetohet prej Ibni Umerit, i cili thotë se Pejgamberi saws thotë: Drejtoni safet, bashkoni supet, mos lini zbrazëtira per shejtanin. Ai qe e vazhdon (nuk e nderpret) safin, All-llahu e vazhdon mëshirën e Tij mbi të dhe ai, i cili e ndërpret safin, All-llahu e nderpret mëshirën e Tij mbi të (Ebu Dawudi, Nesaiu dhe Ibnu Huzejmeja me sened sahih). 


*Disa dobi të namazit*

Allahu i Madheruar i fal gjynahet me ane te pese namazeve. 

Pese vaktet e namazit jane shlyese te gjynaheve (nese gjynahet e medha jane shmangur). 

Gjynahet e shkatarrojne robin prandaj duhet te ruhet nga ato me namaz. 

Muslimani arrin graden e te sinqerteve dhe shehideve me ane te namazit, agjerimit, zekatit dhe sadakase se tij. 

Namazi eshte drite qe ndricon rrugen e robit ne dunja dhe ahiret. 

Shumimi i sexhdeve dhe namazit eshte nje rruge per te shoqeruar Resulullahin ne xhennet. 

Dy rekate namaz jane me te dashura per te vdekurin sesa kjo bote dhe c`ka ne te. 

Nje person qe hyn ne xhehenem, engjejt do ta nxjerrin nga ai duke e njohur nga shenjat e sexhdes. 

Namazi behet shkak qe te zgjidhen nyjet qe shejtani lidh mbi koken e robit. 

Ata qe falen naten perfitojne nje shperblim qe shume nga njerezit nuk e fitojne dot. 

Falenderimet i shprehen Allahut me farzin dhe namazin e nates. 

Namazi me i dashur per Allahut eshte ai i Daudit, i cili falej nje te treten e nates dhe flente dy te tretat e tjera. 

Allahu ka bere miresi mbi robin gjate nates, ne te cilen eshte nje kohe kur duaja pranohet, dhe eshte mire qe muslimani ta kerkoje ate keshtu qe te fitoje miresi ne dunja dhe ahiret. 

Po ashtu namazi i nates eshte nje shenje e devotshmerise dhe tak'uas, falen gjynahet dhe e parandalon robin te bjere ne to.

selamualejkum musliman nga vellau juaj ne Islam

----------


## balada

i pergezoj te gjithe keta iniciatore te cilet me mundin dhe djersen e tyre,perpiqen qe t`ju mesojne njerezve islamin per precizionin e tij , per vleresimin qe i ben jetes reale dhe asaj te perjeteshme,per bukurine e pastertine e tij ,sepse mesa me ka thene nje shoqe " qe per te mesuar islamin shfrytezo te gjitha menyrat dhe rruget me qellim qe ta njohesh ate sa me me hollesi,dhe jo ta marresh vetem nga nje person sepse keshtu po merr mendimin dhe pregjykimin e ketij personi per islamin por jo islamin e vertete qe eshte nje fe universale"

----------


## rapsod

paska plas carcafi me copy/paste.

Problemi me i madh qe ndodh sot per mbare boten Islame eshte se grupacione vehabiste pretendojne se imitojne Muhammedin ne ceshtje te aktivitetit fetar, qofte ai ritual por edhe aktivitet ".....". 

Problemet me te medha qe i hapen botes Islame Vehabinjte para 200 vjetesh eshte edhe ajo e mire njohur si term "lamedh'hebijet", duke pretenduar se ne asnje menyre nuk duhet imitacioni ose taklidi i Imameve te konsiderueshem ne Juridiksionin Islam. 
Problemi qe shtrohet eshte teper i rrezikshem, per faktin se percarja e muslimaneve ne keto forma qe njihen si forma radikale e te njohurit te ritualit, ajo forme radikale e percarjes qe ndoqi edhe mesefundi Komunitetin Musliman Shqipetar per te nderuar ritualet Islame te trasheguara brez pas brezi nder shqipetar.
Gjithsesi nuk do te zgjatem ne kete pike pasi eshte e mbyllur si kapitull me renien e "Ixhtihadit Mutlak". 
Shnet

----------


## Newhost

nje pyetje kam une meqe jemi tek tema e namazit. A prishet namazi nqs te kalon ndonje njeri perpara qofte femer apo mashkull.......?

----------


## hasanii

selamualejkum musliman 

Rapsod 

Mos ma e permend ate fljale lamethehebij se edhe per methehebizem nuk ke argumente .
Po te shiqojm se kush e perdori kete fjale dhe kush e perkrahi dhe ndaj cilit dijetare posaqerishte edhe pse e ka perdore ne pergjithesi do shofesh se dija e te pareve eshte shume e ulet .Fjale qe jane shkruar ne libra para 30 vitesh dhe jane kritikuar nga dijetare te medhenje ne lidhje me term te tille .
Mirpo une mbetem ai i cili nuk e marre dijen nga ai dijetare qe e lejon vetvrasjen dhe nga ai i cili me shume i jepe rendesi mesimit te shkences se sa shkuarjes ne xhami per xhuma .madje ne njeren prej fetvave te ati qe e ka pedore kete fjale lamethehebij qe i jepe disa vellezerve tane ne japoni qe jane ne studime atje (shkenc) thote se nese ke mundesi mir me shku nese jo mos e le shkollen se xhumaja bjen nga pozita e saj .Nga dijetare te tille nuk e marre dijen dhe sdo ta marre edhe pse ne disa raste fikhu i tyre eshte shume i mire por i holle dhe pikerishte kjo e holle bene qe te keputet ne shume fetva te tyre dhe ti dhene me shume rendesi dunjallakut dhe tradites dhe te lejne dinin Islam mbrapa .Suphanallah .Allahu na ruajt nga mendime te tilla qe muslimanet po vuajn shume sote nga fetva te tyre .
Sa i perket temes se shejkhut rahimullah ajo eshte me argumente te saketa dhe shume e qarte mirpo nuk do te thote se nuk ka forme tjeter te falejes sepse Pejgamberi a.s nuk eshte fale gjithmon njejte dhe ka nderru nga pak ne namaz por ajo qe ka nderru eshte synet dhe farzet e namazit mbesin farze per te gjithe .Disa i vejne perparesi syneteve te namazit me shume duke u bazuar edhe ne hadithe daife gje e cila nuk eshte ne broshuren e shejkhut rahimullah .Pra ketu nuk ka qka te diskutohet aspak .
Si gjithmon eshte thenja e ehlil synetit se Vahabije nuk ka askund dhe as nuk do kete dhe askush se ka quajt veten ashtu veqse ju ka veshur padrejtesishte mirpo Allahu eshte gjykues per kete diten e Gjykimit .Dhe vazhdon thenja e Ehlil synetit dhe xhematit se Abdulvehabi nuk ishte asgje tjeter veqse nje dijetare dhe pjese e Ehlil synettit .


*Vella Newhoste*
Une kame nje pergjigjie per kete mesele nga shejhu Uthejmini rahimullah 

E kane pyet *shejh Uthejminin rahimullah*  se qfare e zhvlerson namazzin nese kalon ne mes ati qe falet dhe sutres 

*Ai eshte pergjigje* :

Ndër gjërat që e zhvlerësojnë namazin me kalimin e tyre janë:

1. Shejtani
2. Qeni i zi
3. Gomari
4. Femra që ka mbërri pubertetin


Dëshmia që mbështet këtë është marrë nga hadithi i të dërguarit të Allahut, salallahu alejhi ue selam, në lidhje me Sutren, ku ai ka thënë

Në një tjetër hadith, ai ka thënë*:"Vërtet, një xhin i djallëzuar kërcei në mua mbrëmë në përpjekje për t'ma prishur namazin".*  

Në një tjetër version thuhet*:"Vërtet, shejtani deshi të kalojë përpara meje, kështu që unë e mbyta atë derisa e ndjeva ftohtësinë e gjuhës së tij në dorën time"*. [Ahmed]

Ndaj, parandalimi i shejtanit nga prishja e namazit bëhet duke u afruar më shumë kah Sutreja, siç u përmend në hadithin e mëhershëm.

Parandalimi i diçkaje tjetër veç shejtanit arrihet me anë të zmbrapsjes apo duke vendosur Sutre, nga llojet që përmendëm më lart, përpara jush. I dërguari i Allahut, salallahu alejhi ue selam, ka thënë:"*Gruaja, gomari dhe qeni, të gjithë e zhvlerësojnë namazin [nëse kalojnë përpara një personi që është duke falur namaz] dhe kjo parandalohet duke vendosur diçka të ngjashme në madhësi të pjesës së prapme të shalës së deves [përpara jush]".*  [Muslim]

Ai po ashtu ka thënë*:"Namazi zhvlerësohet nga [me kalimin e] qeni i zi, apo femra me menstruacione [dmth femra që ka mbërri pubertetin]"*. [Ahmed dhe Ebu Daud]

Është transmetuar nga Abdullah Ibn Samit, se Ebu Dher ka thënë se i dërguari i Allahut, salallahu alejhi ue selam, ka thënë:"*Nëse ndonjë prej jush do që të falë namaz, ai vërtet është i mbrojtur nëse ka përpara vetes diçka në madhësi të pjesës së prapme të shalës së deves. Mirëpo, pastaj [kalimi i] një gomar, një grua, apo një qen i zi mund ta zhvlerësojë namazin e tij".*

Unë thashë*:"O Ebu Dher! Çka e veçon qenin e zi nga qeni i kuq apo i verdhë?" Ai tha:"O biri i vëllait tim, unë e pyeta të dërguarin e Allahut, salallahu alejhi ue selam, pikërisht siç më pyete ti mua, dhe ai tha:'Qeni i zi është shejtan'".*  [Muslim]

Në një tjetër version thuhet:"*Namazi përsëritet për shkak të kalimit të gomarit, gruas, apo qenit të zi".*  [Ibn Khuzejme]

Kjo, ndërkaq, nuk vlen nëse këto gjëra të përmendura më lart janë përpara personit që është duke falur namaz por nuk lëvizin matanë tij. I dërguari i Allahut, salallahu alejhi ue selam, falte namaz përpara një shtrati, ku gjendej e shtrirë A'isha. Veç kësaj, Mejmuneja, bashkëshortja e pejgamberit, salallahu alejhi ue selam, ka thënë:"Pejgamberi, salallahu alejhi ue selam, falej ndërsa unë fleja bashkë me të gjatë menstruacioneve që kisha dhe kur ai binte në sexhde, rrobeja e tij më prekte".  [el-Buhari]

*Pastaj e pyete Shejhun* :

Pyetje: A ka dallim mes burrit dhe gruas [për sa i përket kësaj që u përmend këtu]?

Përgjigje: *Jo, s'ka dallim mes burrit dhe gruas përsa i përket tërë kësaj që u përmend këtu. [Kështu që vendimi i mësipërm vlen për të dytë, burrin dhe gruan]. Ne kemi marrë këtë qëndrim për shkak të mungesës së dëshmisë që sugjeron ndryshe.*

Allahu e dine me se miri 

selamualejkum musliman nga vellau juaj ne Islam

----------


## Newhost

> selamualejkum musliman 
> 
> Rapsod 
> 
> Mos ma e permend ate fljale lamethehebij se edhe per methehebizem nuk ke argumente .
> Po te shiqojm se kush e perdori kete fjale dhe kush e perkrahi dhe ndaj cilit dijetare posaqerishte edhe pse e ka perdore ne pergjithesi do shofesh se dija e te pareve eshte shume e ulet .Fjale qe jane shkruar ne libra para 30 vitesh dhe jane kritikuar nga dijetare te medhenje ne lidhje me term te tille .
> Mirpo une mbetem ai i cili nuk e marre dijen nga ai dijetare qe e lejon vetvrasjen dhe nga ai i cili me shume i jepe rendesi mesimit te shkences se sa shkuarjes ne xhami per xhuma .madje ne njeren prej fetvave te ati qe e ka pedore kete fjale lamethehebij qe i jepe disa vellezerve tane ne japoni qe jane ne studime atje (shkenc) thote se nese ke mundesi mir me shku nese jo mos e le shkollen se xhumaja bjen nga pozita e saj .Nga dijetare te tille nuk e marre dijen dhe sdo ta marre edhe pse ne disa raste fikhu i tyre eshte shume i mire por i holle dhe pikerishte kjo e holle bene qe te keputet ne shume fetva te tyre dhe ti dhene me shume rendesi dunjallakut dhe tradites dhe te lejne dinin Islam mbrapa .Suphanallah .Allahu na ruajt nga mendime te tilla qe muslimanet po vuajn shume sote nga fetva te tyre .
> Sa i perket temes se shejkhut rahimullah ajo eshte me argumente te saketa dhe shume e qarte mirpo nuk do te thote se nuk ka forme tjeter te falejes sepse Pejgamberi a.s nuk eshte fale gjithmon njejte dhe ka nderru nga pak ne namaz por ajo qe ka nderru eshte synet dhe farzet e namazit mbesin farze per te gjithe .Disa i vejne perparesi syneteve te namazit me shume duke u bazuar edhe ne hadithe daife gje e cila nuk eshte ne broshuren e shejkhut rahimullah .Pra ketu nuk ka qka te diskutohet aspak .
> Si gjithmon eshte thenja e ehlil synetit se Vahabije nuk ka askund dhe as nuk do kete dhe askush se ka quajt veten ashtu veqse ju ka veshur padrejtesishte mirpo Allahu eshte gjykues per kete diten e Gjykimit .Dhe vazhdon thenja e Ehlil synetit dhe xhematit se Abdulvehabi nuk ishte asgje tjeter veqse nje dijetare dhe pjese e Ehlil synettit .
> ...



selam 


per arsye se nuk e kam sahihun e buhariut ne shqip , po jap versionin ne anglisht .....

*Volume 1, Book 9, Number 490* :
Narrated 'Aisha: 

The things which annul the prayers were mentioned before me. They said, "Prayer is annulled by a dog, a donkey and a woman (if they pass in front of the praying people)." I said, "You have made us (i.e. women) dogs. I saw the Prophet praying while I used to lie in my bed between him and the Qibla. Whenever I was in need of something, I would slip away. for I disliked to face him." 

*Volume 1, Book 9, Number 492* : 
Narrated 'Aisha: 

the wife of the Prophet, "I used to sleep in front of Allah's Apostle with my legs opposite his Qibla (facing him); and whenever he prostrated, he pushed my feet and I withdrew them and whenever he stood, I stretched them." 'Aisha added, "In those days there were no lamps in the houses." 


*Volume 1, Book 9, Number 493* : 
Narrated 'Aisha: 

The things which annual prayer were mentioned before me (and those were): a dog, a donkey and a woman. I said, "You have compared us (women) to donkeys and dogs. By Allah! I saw the Prophet praying while I used to lie in (my) bed between him and the Qibla. Whenever I was in need of something, I disliked to sit and trouble the Prophet. So, I would slip away by the side of his feet." 

Nqs nuk di anglisht po i bie shkurt e po te perkthej hadithet. Aishja thote se kane thene se namazi prishet nga qeni, gomari dhe nje grua. Pergjigja e Aishes ishte qe profeti eshte falur para saj (ku aisha qendronte ndermjet profetit dhe Kibles).

Kaq ....Nqs ndonjeri ka ndonje shpjegim me te mire tani ........?

Selam

p.s : Kam nje pyetje tjeter , a prishet namazi nga dalja e gjakut apo jo ? Po nga prekja e femrave ?

----------


## hasanii

selamualejkum musliman 

New host pyetja e pare dhe sqarimi nga ana e juaj ne postimin e fundit kane dallim dhe ate nese i hyme pak fikhut ateher do shifesh vete kete dallim 
Ju me heret keni pyetur se nese del perpara .Dmth ju jeni duke falur namaz dhe dikush ju del perpara ne mes juve dhe sutres .Dhe per kete ke pergjigjien e shejkhut .
Ndersa rasti i dyte sipas asja qe shkruan ne mes kllapave don te thote se Ajsha paska qene ne vend te sutres ne kete raste 
Hadithet qe ti i ceke lene hapsire per komentme dhe ate shume te gjere .
Se pari ato fjalet e juaja ne mes kllapave se di nga keni marre ashtu apo ne transmetim vjene keshtu me kllapa .
E dyta Profeti a.s eshte falur para Ajshejs radiallahuanhum dhe ajo ka qene prapa .(sipass hadithit tend qe e ke pru dhe ketu ska gje te keqe)
Ajo qe lene per koment eshte se ne cilen kohe ka ndodhe kjo .Ka ndodhe kur AJSHA  ka mberri poburtetin apo pra asaj kohe .Sido qofte keto jane fjale te ajshes dhe jo te Profetit a.s .
Mirpo ne hadithin e mesiperme ku kemi fjalet e Pejgamberit a.s ku thote:
Namazi zhvlerësohet nga [me kalimin e] qeni i zi, *apo femra me menstruacione*  [dmth femra që ka mbërri pubertetin]". [Ahmed dhe Ebu Daud]

Nese ka qene ajshja para kohes se pobertetit ateher edhe nje gje  e tille mund te ndodhe dhe te mirret parasyshe , mirpo nese ka kaluar kohen e pobertetit (dmth kane filluar menstrucionet) ateher Pejgamberi a.s shume qarte ta tregon hadithin e mesiperm .

Allahu e dine me se miri
selamualejkum musliman nga vellau juaj ne Islam

----------


## Newhost

> selamualejkum musliman 
> 
> New host pyetja e pare dhe sqarimi nga ana e juaj ne postimin e fundit kane dallim dhe ate nese i hyme pak fikhut ateher do shifesh vete kete dallim 
> Ju me heret keni pyetur se nese del perpara .Dmth ju jeni duke falur namaz dhe dikush ju del perpara ne mes juve dhe sutres .Dhe per kete ke pergjigjien e shejkhut .
> Ndersa rasti i dyte sipas asja qe shkruan ne mes kllapave don te thote se Ajsha paska qene ne vend te sutres ne kete raste 
> Hadithet qe ti i ceke lene hapsire per komentme dhe ate shume te gjere .
> Se pari ato fjalet e juaja ne mes kllapave se di nga keni marre ashtu apo ne transmetim vjene keshtu me kllapa .
> E dyta Profeti a.s eshte falur para Ajshejs radiallahuanhum dhe ajo ka qene prapa .(sipass hadithit tend qe e ke pru dhe ketu ska gje te keqe)
> Ajo qe lene per koment eshte se ne cilen kohe ka ndodhe kjo .Ka ndodhe kur AJSHA  ka mberri poburtetin apo pra asaj kohe .Sido qofte keto jane fjale te ajshes dhe jo te Profetit a.s .
> ...



Fjalet ne kllapa nuk jane te mijat. Mesa shof nuk di anglisht prandaj po mundohem ta perkthej aq sa mundem. 

Volume 1, Book 9, Number 493 : 
Narrated 'Aisha: 

The things which annual prayer were mentioned before me (and those were): a dog, a donkey and a woman. I said, "You have compared us (women) to donkeys and dogs. By Allah! I saw the Prophet praying while I used to lie in (my) bed between him and the Qibla. Whenever I was in need of something, I disliked to sit and trouble the Prophet. So, I would slip away by the side of his feet." 



Sahihul Buhari Volumi 1 ,Libri i 9, Numer 493 :
Transmeton Aisha : 

Gjerat qe prishin faljen jane permenduar para meje (dhe ato ishin) : qeni , gomari dhe gruaja. Une thashe, *" Ju na krahasoni neve (grate) me gomaret dhe qente. Per Allahun! Une kam pare profetin te falesh ndersa une shtrihesha ne krevat midis tij dhe Qabes. Kur me nevojitesh dicka , sme pelqente te ulesha dhe te bezdisja Profetin. Keshtu qe, ikja nga anash kembeve te tij."*  


Tani besoj se e kupton hadithin shume mire dhe kuptimin e tij. Shume qarte Aisha r.a u eshte pergjigjur atyre qe thoshin qe falja prishet nga gruaja. Tre hadithet numer 490 , 492, 493 kane pothuajse te njejtin kuptim. Per sa i perket fjaleve ne kllapa sbesoj se ke me komente sepse nuk jane gjera te shtuara nga hadithet. 

Per sa i perket moshes se pubertitetit. Ne nje hadith sahih te Muslimit thuhet se Aisha r.a ka hyre ne shtepine e profetit ne moshen 9 vjecare dhe ka jetuar me profetin a.s deri ne moshen 18 vjec. Shkencerisht mesa kam lexuar thuhet se femrat e arrijne moshen e pubertitetit para meshkujve. Une per vete nuk e di nqs profeti ne kohen kur eshte pyetur Aisha ka qene gjalle apo jo , por duket qarte qe Aisha u eshte kundervene atyre qe thoshin qe falja prishet nga kalimi i gruas para.  Kaq per sot , kush di me shume le te na japi argumentim. 

Selam .....

p.s : Prishet namazi nga dalja e gjakut apo jo ? Po nga prekja e femrave prishet abdesi ?

----------


## hasanii

selamualejkum musliman 

Newhost flm per perkthimin bukfal edhe pse une e njoh pak por jo te gjithen gjuhen angleze .
Por nje gje ska qa te nevoiten argumente me shume se fjala e Profetit me siper qe e kam ngjyrosur me te zeza .Madje edhe dijeari ne fjale e ka dite kete hadithe sigurisht mirpo fjala e Preofetit eshte fjajle qe nuk duhet te hudhet pas shpine ndersa fjalet e tjeter kujdo qofshin nga njerezit lejne hapsire komentimi .
Sa i perket menstrucioneve ato nuk i vijen ne moshen e re dmth ate moshe qe e ke ceke 9 vjeqare dhe pastaj ka fikhu rregulla tjera kur njeriu eshte i shtrire sepse Pejgamberi a.s kur e tregon madhesin e sutres thote se ajo duhet te jete e madhe sa shala  e se deves:
Nje hadithe Pejgamberi a.s na obligon sutren dhe ne hadithin tjeter na tregon sa duhet te jete madhesia e saj

*"Mos falni namaz, përveç nëse ka Sutre përpara jush.* [Muslim]
dhe hadithi per madhesin e saj 

Le të vendosë secili prej jush diçka të ngjashme [me madhësinë] me pjesën e prapme të *shalës së deves [përpara tij],*  pastaj le të falë namaz. [Ibn Xharud]

Imam Maliku raimullah ka thene :se qdo fjale mund te mirret dhe te lihet perveq fjalet e atij qe eshte ne kete varre (dhe varri ishte vendi ku eshte varrosur Pejgamberi a.s).

Pastaj ndoshta Ajshja ka qene e mbuluar me diqka gje e cila nuk e pengon namazin sepse Pejgamberi a.s kur u falte ne dhomen e Ajshes ia heqe verjetjen Ajshes qe ta largon perden e saj se ne to kishte fotografi dhe Pejgamberi a.s thote ne hadithe :
*Heqe perden tënde! Se vërtet fotografitë e saj po vazhdojnë tmë shfaqen gjatë namazit. [el-Buhari]*

Pra edhe perdja nese eshte e asaj madhesie paraqet vend sutre .Dhe qka ka pas mbulojes (perdes) ateher nuk eshte me rendesi .Pra vellatit une po te theme se fjalet e ajshes lejne vend per komentim aq te madhe sa sikur te mos ishte fjala e Pejgamberit a.s dijetarte ne kete mesele do kishin mendime te ndryshme .
Tek fjalet e ajshes duhet ne me dite disa gjera per te vepru ate .
Se pari e ciles moshe ka qene dhe a ka qene ne fazene e menstrucioneve ?
Se dyti se mbasi ka qene e shtrire ajo nuk e ka arrite madhsine (dmth per se larti) e shales se deves (nese e din vella ajo eshte e madhe)?
Dhe se treti se a ka qene e mbuluar me ndoj gje (edhe pse ne nuk po e dime se a ka qene me menstrucione apo jo )
e shume pyetje tjera qe lejne vend shume per komentim .

Per mendimin time ketu me ska qka te kometohet pasi 
Se pari kemi fjalen e Pejgamberit a.s si sqarim dhe sna duhet asgje tjeter 
dhe se dyti hadithi i Ajshes r.a ka shume vend per komentim (por qe nuk vlen pasi e kemi fjalen e Pejgamberit a.s)

Allahu e din me se miri 

selamualejkum musliman 
Ps/ ky pra eshte nje sqarim vellait me ate qe na ka mesu Pejgamberi a.s pa e shiqu komentimin e askuj tjeter .Dhe keshtu jemi te udheruar te veprojmi , mirpo nese juve nuk ju mjafton fjalet e te derguarit a.s ateher kerko vella sqarim me shume .Por ska me pas sukses se asnjefar anologjie nuk vlene me hadithe dhe Kuran .E kur nuk egzistojne keto te parat ateher mundemi te bejmi analogji .Por neve ne kete raste sna nevoitet asgje anologjia se e kemi fjalen e Pejgamberit a.s shume qarte .Pra edhe une me skam qka te komentoj pasi esht fjala e Pejgamberit a.s ndersa juve vazhdoni nese gjeni ndoj hadithe po nga pejgamberi a.s dhe ateher mund te vendoseni dhe ta merreni ate qe ja deshiron zemra .

----------


## Newhost

o hasanii

Nuk eshte e thene te pergjigjesh edhe atje ku nuk di. Nuk te jam drejtuar ty personalisht me pyetje. I jam drejtuar atyre qe dine me shume ose e kane hasur kete qe po them une. Ti mos u nxito kaq shume te komentosh hadithet qe jane transmetuar nga Aishja dhe te mbash pozicionin e Uthejminit r.a verberisht. Une per vete nuk e mbaj veten per dijetar prandaj erdha dhe po pyes ketu.

Dhe mos i shtrembero ngjarjet si te duash sepse une e kam thene shume mire qe Aisha ka jetuar nga mosha 9 deri ne 18 vjec me profetin. Ne moshen 9 vjece ka hyre ne shpine e profetit sipas nje hadithi sahih te Muslimit dhe hadithi qe kam sjelle une ka nje hapesire kohore prej 9 vjetesh kur aishja mund te kete qendruar para profetit kur ai falesh. UNe nuk thashe qe Aisha ishte 9 vjece ne kete ngjarje. Per sa i perket moshes se Aishes kur u martuar me profetin duhet te kesh parasysh se ka edhe argumenta te tjera pervec haditheve. Per me shume lexo : http://albanian.bismikaallahuma.org/ajshe.htm

Nuk po marr vesh ku jane keta debatuesit e forte te komunitetit tone qe nuk linin rast pa u kacafytyr me muslimanet e tjere kurse tani qe ka seriozitet fshihen.

----------


## hasanii

selamualejkum 

Newhost vellait une sjam ka e ndjeki takldin e ne kete raste te uthejminit rahimullah pores argumentet qe jane nga syneti ato i ndjeki ashtu siq jane .Une nuk te thash se qysh po tham une dhe ndryshe nuk ban , pastaj ti nuk ke njohuri asgje ne lidhje me mua se ne cilen grade te dijes jame .Se me internet njeriu nuk mberrin gradet te madhe dijet .Dija merret nga goja e dijetarit dhe librat e atyre qe jane pasues te selefit . 
Pra sipas jushe une e paskna gabim ketu vellait ateher gjeje dhe kundershtoe se spo te fuse me zore qe te merre fjalet e mija e as te dijetarit ne fjale , mirpo je i detyruar nga Allahu qe te merresh fjalet e Pejgamberit a.s nese je besimtare .
Allahu ne Kuran thote 

*Thënia e vetme e besimtarëve, kur ata thirren në Allahun dhe të Dërguarin e Tij që të gjykojë në mes tyre është: Dëgjojmë dhe bindemi. Ata janë të suksesshmit*. [Sureja en-Nur, 24:51].

Per kete lloje te problemit qe e ke ti ne kete raste te theme te drejten se une nuk e kame .Allahu ta lehtesofte ty dhe te gjithe muslimaneve per ate qe nuk din qe ta gjene te verteten .
Edhe se di per qfare lloje shtrremberimesh e ke fjalen qe paskan bere une por hajr inshAllah .Dhe kete meselen e Ajshes r.a nuk kam mbet vellait me mesu nga ana juaj se per te kane fole dijetare e dijetare me shekuj .Por une te tregova vetem ate qe eshte ne fikh si merren gjerat ndersa ju me akuzoni per shtremberim suphanAllah .
As une se mbaj veten per dijetare me qene dijetare gjerat ishin ndryshe .Shume ka sote qe i thojne vetit dijetare me mijra edhe ate mirpo qe meritoje te quhen ka pak se gabimet e tyre i gjene ne teuhide se pari e pastaj te shkojmi mandej .Dhe nje gje te taklidi :

Shejhul-Islam ibn Tejmije, rahimehullah, ka thënë:

Dhe ajo në të cilën janë shumica e Umetit është se ixhtihadi dhe taklidi është i lejuar në përgjithësi. Ixhtihadi sështë i obliguar për secilin derisa taklidi është i ndaluar; e as që taklidi është i obliguar për secilin derisa ixhtihadi është i ndaluar. Më saktë, ixhtihadi është i lejuar për atë që ka aftësi, dhe taklidi është i lejuar  *kur ixhtihadi smund të ekzekutohet*.
Pra vellait ju beni ixhtihad dhe ne do shofim se me qfare argumente po e beni ate nese spo doni taklid ateher .

Lus Allahun xh.h qe ne zemren tende te mos kem ofruar asnje lloje kibri as edhe nje pike ate lidhur me kete qeshtje qe eshte shume e qarte .Na beni hallall per keqkuptimet ndaj meje .

Allahu xh.h e din me se miri 

selamualejkum musliman nga vellau juaj ne Islam 
ps/ nese ke diqka ne lidhje me kete mesele mos e zgjate ketu por ne privat me shkruaj .Dhe leje hapsir njerezve te *dijes* te mirren me kete mesele pasi nuk pe do as ixhtihadin e as taklidin e as fetvat e dijetareve te selefit qe ne kete raste ska nevoj per te ,pasi na mjafton fjala e Pejgamberit a.s .

----------

